

Top Devices Running Linux, Including No. 5 Electrolux refrigerator - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/09/19/linux-birthday-celebration-not-just-for-nerds/

======
llambda
This article is nothing more than a small paragraph followed by a list. As
cool as it is to see where Linux is, I don't see why this (relatively
contentless article) is on the front page of HN...

~~~
Ubersoldat
Slow news day?

Anyway, most Panasonic TVs also run Linux. There's an option in the menu to
read the GPL

[http://patrick.wagstrom.net/resources/images/blog/tvLicense1...](http://patrick.wagstrom.net/resources/images/blog/tvLicense1.jpg)

